# So now the Belts and Post Totals are Going at MT!?



## grydth (Apr 1, 2008)

I'm sure many of the rest of you reacted the same way I did when you got the news that now we are all being set back to white belt and our post totals reset to 0. Wasn't taking the reputation stars away enough?

Now - poof - a thousand posts are gone just like that! Its like somebody feels the need periodically to level everything in the sandbpx and start over.

I'm stuck for words.... but the heck with this nonsense. I'm not going to let it spoil my favorite day.  Its plain senseless.


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Apr 1, 2008)

Even if this weren't Aprl Fool's Day, I'd STILL be awesome if it happened.


----------



## CoryKS (Apr 1, 2008)

I was more upset about the plan to jack the membership rates up to $40.00.  How are we supposed to afford MT _and_ MA training?!


----------



## exile (Apr 1, 2008)

grydth said:


> I'm sure many of the rest of you reacted the same way I did when you got the news that now we are all being set back to white belt and our post totals reset to 0. Wasn't taking the reputation stars away enough?
> 
> Now - poof - a thousand posts are gone just like that! Its like somebody feels the need periodically to level everything in the sandbpx and start over.
> 
> I'm stuck for words.... but the heck with this nonsense. I'm not going to let it spoil my favorite day.  Its plain senseless.



Yes, G!I was horrified! :uhyeah:


----------



## terryl965 (Apr 1, 2008)

Well we must all be one remember uniter we stand devided we fall.


----------



## Ninjamom (Apr 1, 2008)

grydth said:


> .....Its plain senseless.


I would go so far as to say it's downright foolish!  





.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 1, 2008)

Actually, the big plan is to drop post counts and belt ranks, remove the rep system, and raise the monthly membership fee to 39.99. Also, real names will be a requirement, but only if your real name starts with a letter, and only if you were born in a month with a vowel in the name. Members will be required to provide a current photo as well, but this will only be used should the member be suspended as we're implimenting a virtual-stocks system, where other members can hurl virtual rotten tomatoes at you to earn casino cash.  The amounts earned will depend on your real world ranks, so misbehaving high ranks who should know better are going to be worth big bucks! Everyone loves a bad boy! LOL


Void where prohibited by law. Manditory where prohibited by the Void.


----------



## ackks10 (Apr 2, 2008)

Bob Hubbard said:


> Actually, the big plan is to drop post counts and belt ranks, remove the rep system, and raise the monthly membership fee to 39.99. Also, real names will be a requirement, but only if your real name starts with a letter, and only if you were born in a month with a vowel in the name. Members will be required to provide a current photo as well, but this will only be used should the member be suspended as we're implimenting a virtual-stocks system, where other members can hurl virtual rotten tomatoes at you to earn casino cash.  The amounts earned will depend on your real world ranks, so misbehaving high ranks who should know better are going to be worth big bucks! Everyone loves a bad boy! LOL
> 
> 
> Void where prohibited by law. Manditory where prohibited by the Void.



:roflmao:


----------



## exile (Apr 2, 2008)

Bob Hubbard said:


> Actually, the big plan is to drop post counts and belt ranks, remove the rep system, and raise the monthly membership fee to 39.99. Also, real names will be a requirement, but only if your real name starts with a letter, and only if you were born in a month with a vowel in the name. Members will be required to provide a current photo as well, but this will only be used should the member be suspended as *we're implimenting a virtual-stocks system, where other members can hurl virtual rotten tomatoes at you to earn casino cash.  The amounts earned will depend on your real world ranks, so misbehaving high ranks who should know better are going to be worth big bucks!* Everyone loves a bad boy! LOL
> 
> 
> Void where prohibited by law. Manditory where prohibited by the Void.



Whoa, I like that! It'd be _worth_ the extra $19.99!


----------

